# Anywhere nice to eat near Crystal Palace CC site?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We're going up to stay at Crystal Palace CC site on Tuesday for 5 nights, we'll be out during the daytime but does anyone know of anywhere decent to eat in the evening, within walking distance of the site?


----------



## rikfos (Jan 6, 2011)

Walk along the parade about 800 yards to Crystal Palace.

There are plenty of good pubs, takeaways and good restaurants.

There are great views toward central London and the Shard.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We didn't manage to get there in the end but we've had Joanna's recommended by someone that we trust to know where to eat well !

We'll get there one day....

http://www.joannas.uk.com/

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Are those prices serious £26 for a steak and £13 for fish chips and mushy peas?
And for £7 for a full english or is it for that price I expect Black pudding or in keeping with the menu 'Hand cut organic free range boudin noir'

I did see a pretentious inclusion recently 'Hand carved artisan bread flame grilled and dressed with finest Welsh organic dairy butter'
We 'flame grilled' toast years ago at my grannys with a toasting fork!


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

Tanmag Thai on the A212 about 5 minutes walk from the site.
great food and from what i can remember not that expensive, although it is about 5 year ago since we last went
frank


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Are those prices serious £26 for a steak and £13 for fish chips and mushy peas?


It's no surprise to see you're in the Wirral Bigfoot ! Stupid prices aren't they ? Even stupider in central London, but it's creeping this way too, so that even our local pubs are charging prices that mean that most of us don't go any longer. The people who do use them come out of London for a "cheap" meal in an "authentic" country pub !

G


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Joannas or the thai are both good
so is Ferraris for an authentic pizza
you wont be short of food places
(from a regular local)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Are those prices serious £26 for a steak and £13 for fish chips and mushy peas?
> ...


Its not so much the prices but the way they write the menus. We have a couple of Michelin starred restaurants here and they do their menus in a similar fashion,it must be a requirement.
Whenever I've been to London,a treat is Harrods restaurant,but you are prepared for the prices and it is quality. 
Another favourite is Reza Mohammeds curry house,The Star of India in Brompton road,currys lik you've never had before.
The rest of the time its Savaloy and chips with a wally!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> [
> Its not so much the prices but the way they write the menus. We have a couple of Michelin starred restaurants here and they do their menus in a similar fashion,it must be a requirement.


I get annoyed by separate charges for vegetables. The French seem to be dropping this but it is becoming more common round here. When you pay £15-£20 for a main course you should not have to pay £4 or £5 for a plate of veg to go with it. I'm not a happy bunny either when the ( delicious sounding) sauce comes as a brief smear on the plate.

G


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Check out the valentines menu the add 12.5% tip to your bill if you want to give a tip or not

joe


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

A while ago now, we had a very good eat at Weatherspoons, about 10 minutes walk from the site. That is, turn left going out the site entrance. Dipsie.


----------

